# CorelDraw X3 Linienstärke



## nitgun (7. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade ein kleines Problem mit CorelDraw X3. Bis heute hat es mir in der Auswahl für die Linienstärken immer mm-Angaben angezeigt. Seit heute sind es aber pt-Angaben. Kann ich das irgendwie wieder umstellen? Ich habe es bis jetzt nicht gefunden. Die Umstellung der Lineal-Einheit hat zum Beispiel nichts gebracht. Ich kann zwar meine mm-Werte in das Feld eingeben und sie werden automatisch in pt umgerechnet, aber es wäre viel bequemer, wenn ich die Werte gleich aus der Liste auswählen kann.

Viele Grüße


----------



## smileyml (7. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich selbst habe kein Corel, aber in Illustrator stellt man diese Einheiten für Kontur oder auch Text in den Allgemeinen Optionen ein. Ich vermute das wird in Corel sich nicht stark unterscheiden.

Grüße Marco


----------



## nitgun (8. September 2009)

Die Optionen habe ich schon durchsucht und dabei nichts gefunden. Die meisten Angaben, die ich da drin gefunden habe, sind auch in mm angegeben.

Viele Grüße

nitgun


----------



## ink (8. September 2009)

Corel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Maßeinheit des Lineals können Sie ändern, indem Sie doppelt auf eines der beiden Lineale klicken und im folgenden Dialogfenster OPTIONEN im Bereich EINHEITEN die gewünschte Maßeinheit wählen.



Also findet sich es dort bzw über Optionen -> Einheiten.
mfg


----------



## nitgun (15. September 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Jetzt wäre es nur noch schön, wenn die Einheit des Lineals in Zusammenhang mit der Einheit der Auswahl der Linienstärken stehen würde. Das ist zumindest bei mir nämlich nicht der Fall.


----------



## Maximilias (15. Januar 2010)

Ist zwar schon ein Weilchen her, aber vielleicht hilft es doch:

Die Linienstärke (inkl. Maßeinheit) stellst Du im Menü "Umrißstift" ein.


----------



## regurge (15. Januar 2010)

Linealeinheit stellst unter Optionen -> Lineal --> skalierung ein


----------



## nitgun (17. Januar 2010)

Maximilias hat gesagt.:


> Ist zwar schon ein Weilchen her, aber vielleicht hilft es doch:
> 
> Die Linienstärke (inkl. Maßeinheit) stellst Du im Menü "Umrißstift" ein.



Das stimmt, dort kann man es einstellen. Leider betrifft das dann aber nicht die Standardauswahl, die man oben unter der Menüleiste bekommt. Darum geht es mir ja eigentlich.



			
				regurge hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Linealeinheit stellst unter Optionen -> Lineal --> skalierung ein



Wie ich in meinem Eingangspost geschrieben habe, habe ich leider keinen Zusammenhang zwischen der Einheit des Lineals und den Einheiten der angebotenen Standardlinienstärken erkennen können. Oder liege ich hier falsch? Offenbar, denn sonst würde mir ja nicht zum zweiten Mal dazu geraten, dass dort umzustellen. Aber ein gerade eben durchgeführter Test, zeigte das gleiche Verhalten: Kein Zusammenhang.

Viele Grüße

nitgun


----------



## regurge (18. Januar 2010)

ich weis nun nicht mehr ob das in X3 anders war da ich hie rnur X4 habe -- hier ist es aber so das es beim Umriss Tab eine erweiterte Schaltfläche gibt hier kannst du dann die Einheit wieder ändern, dann noch die Blatteinheit ändern dann müsste es wieder stimmen

Wenn das nicht geht könntest die Coreleinstellungen mit gehaltener F8 Taste beim Start zurückstellen, denn standardmäßig sind immer "mm" aktiviert


----------

